# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  My New Smaller Tank

## Not_much_cop

This tank I set up only 3 hours ago.

----------


## Nemo

u set it up 3 hours ago and already added a plec and a gaurami to it....rofl...did ya use the water from the main tank? and filter from there? or is it completly new?

----------


## Not_much_cop

> u set it up 3 hours ago and already added a plec and a gaurami to it....rofl...did ya use the water from the main tank? and filter from there? or is it completly new?


There is no plec in this tank, just 2 gauramis and the gold skirt barb.
I used about 4 gallons of old water and 5 gallons new fresh water, with Tap safe also.

----------


## Gary R

> There is no plec in this tank, just 2 gauramis and the gold skirt barb.
> I used about 4 gallons of old water and 5 gallons new fresh water, with Tap safe also.


So how is this tank doing now as its been 6 weeks  :fishy:

----------


## Nemo

> So how is this tank doing now as its been 6 weeks


im sure it went well lmao, otherwise we would of had loads of posts in the emergency section  :Wink:

----------

